
Node v0.8.12 (Stable) - zoowar
http://blog.nodejs.org/2012/10/12/node-v0.8.12/
======
zoowar
Apparently the stability index is worthless. "crypto: Reduce stability index
to 2-Unstable" from "Stability: 3 - Stable"

